# Going to Meaford for BMQ, July, anybody else nervous???



## Harmony (15 May 2005)

*Anybody wanna make friends now??? Can anybody tell me if they seen 
pictures of the camp in Meaford?? I'd love to see them....*


----------



## infamous_p (15 May 2005)

What unit are you in? What is your BMQ start date?


----------



## Harmony (15 May 2005)

*me again.... Anybody going to and from meaford from the cambridge area??? 
Need a ride??? I won't be coming home between training.... Just for there and back.*


----------



## Harmony (15 May 2005)

*I don't know yet.... *


----------



## Harmony (15 May 2005)

*Start date is July 4th End Aug. 28th, that's all I know so far....*


----------



## JBP (15 May 2005)

I'm going to Meaford for SQ and mostly BIQ... Don't have any dates yet though other than tentative June 26th.... And that's only tentative!

See you all there at some point.


----------



## Rubes (16 May 2005)

Assuming my medical goes through okay, I'll be in Meaford for BMQ + SQ.  I'm joining the QOR.


----------



## swanita (25 May 2005)

Harmony said:
			
		

> *Anybody wanna make friends now??? Can anybody tell me if they seen
> pictures of the camp in Meaford?? I'd love to see them....*



Here's a pic taken end of april this year....expect the unexpected in meaford ALWAYS!!


----------



## Zero216 (26 May 2005)

I'm really hoping to go to Meaford for the summer. I have my physical tomorrow and medical on Monday. I'm trying to be optimistic about my chances to get in for the summer. If I get in for the summer, I'll gladly make friends now lol. I get along with people great so I don't think it'll be a problem, but hey if I know people going in even better.

Hopefully I'll see you there!


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

Good luck on your physical tomorrow


----------



## Zero216 (3 Jun 2005)

Well I was just sworn in last night! I have my pre-BMQ during the weekends leading up to BMQ (Meaford).

If anyone else is going to Meaford, send me an e-mail at candary2@cogeco.ca or add me to MSN messenger, maybe we could get to know each other so we could have some familiar people.


----------



## adziar (4 Jun 2005)

Hey all, i'm going to Meaford aswell this summer, i think on the 4th of July but not sure yet. If anyone wants to talk you can add me on msn : adziar@hotmail.com. I'll see you there!


----------



## McFarlane (5 Jun 2005)

I really hope i get to go to measford this summer.  I finished the recruiting process on May 13th, and just need the call! and as far as pictures go, here's the new Land Force Central Area Training Centre website:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca_tc/


----------



## 025 (5 Jun 2005)

Ha ha I was in meaford last year for my BMQ and SQ (go 2 platoon), we stayed in the tent lines.. Man I definatly don't miss those tents haha. I had a great time there though.. Enjoy the weather! I'm off to reg force this year


----------



## Pte. Ukrainzow (6 Jun 2005)

Yea im going to Meaford for my BMQ and SQ in July. I'm not nervous... I am pumped to go...my name is Andrew Ukrainzow.


----------



## Rubes (6 Jun 2005)

Pte. Ukrainzow said:
			
		

> Yea im going to Meaford for my BMQ and SQ in July. I'm not nervous... I am pumped to go...my name is Andrew Ukrainzow.



What regiment are you joining?


----------



## CrimsonTwilight (6 Jun 2005)

I'll hopefully be there in the summer, just waiting for my call now.


----------



## JBP (7 Jun 2005)

adziar said:
			
		

> Hey all, i'm going to Meaford aswell this summer, i think on the 4th of July but not sure yet. If anyone wants to talk you can add me on msn : adziar@hotmail.com. I'll see you there!




Your profile says your a Lincoln and Welland guy too, you must be REEEAAALLYYY new because no one with the name your using is in Pat Pltn or has been on course with us! Were you there for Sophie's visit this past weekend??? 

Joe


----------



## Freerider (10 Jun 2005)

I just got sworn in the other day and I will be on the course this summer up at Meaford. My friend got denied due to a peanut allergy so she is still working things out but she wont be coming. Kind of bites because now I don't know anyone.


----------



## sironisix (10 Jun 2005)

when do u guys get your uniforms? when you get sworn in??


----------



## Freerider (10 Jun 2005)

I am getting all mine this tuesday. I didn't get mine when I was sword in but a few days later.


----------



## McFarlane (12 Jun 2005)

Hey, I just got the call 45 min ago!!  rather than starting a new thread, I'll just ask my question here.  I am going to the 4RCR recruiting office tuesday.  In the call, I was told that the summer course starts June 24th.  I have heard many times that it is July 4th.  I was just assuming that the 24th may just be a unit thing, for preBMQ?  I was cought off guard to have finally gotten the call so I didn't ask any questions, plus he seemed very busy, doing lots of calls I guess.


----------



## Freerider (13 Jun 2005)

I could be wrong so if anyones knows the real answer then correct me. Pre BMQ for me starts this weekend the 18th. Then there is another session next weekend the 24th. The Pre BMQ for me is at Denison with my unit and it may be different for you. The BMQ for all new recruits starts the 4th. Like I said this is just was I got out of the info so I may be wrong.


----------



## JBP (13 Jun 2005)

McFarlane said:
			
		

> Hey, I just got the call 45 min ago!!  rather than starting a new thread, I'll just ask my question here.  I am going to the 4RCR recruiting office tuesday.  In the call, I was told that the summer course starts June 24th.  I have heard many times that it is July 4th.  I was just assuming that the 24th may just be a unit thing, for preBMQ?  I was cought off guard to have finally gotten the call so I didn't ask any questions, plus he seemed very busy, doing lots of calls I guess.



There are many separate "serials" (courses) starting up during those timeframes. For example, I'm in "pre-SQ" right now and the rest of my course starts July 4th and finishes July 15th. Then July 18th it's BIQ until Aug 19th, then Stalwart Guardian Aug 20-28th... There are quite a few courses going through Meaford this summer... With hundreds (a thousands or so?) of troops!

Joe


----------



## Natet (18 Jun 2005)

Hello everyone!


    I am heading to Kingston on the 26th of June for what Im guessing is the pre-BMQ, then I head back to Kingston after the long weekend.  I didnt really realize there was a base in Kingston though, could I have been mistaken on my training location? I am with the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa.

     On a slightly different note... has anyone recieved a list of what to bring / not to bring to BMQ?  Ive been told to bring something to pass the time and unwind, but is there anything that is prohibited? or that is recommended to bring?


thanks again,


Pte. (Nathan) Taylor


----------

